# Feeding Raw Lamb Shanks



## vzhux3 (May 13, 2015)

Hey guys! So I just got a whole ton of raw lamb shanks. This is the first time I will be feeding this particular cut of meat to Enzo. He's currently almost 15 months old & have been on a raw diet since he was about 9 months old. I've given him beef, chicken, pork and he does fine on all of those. I've been doing some research online & on the forum here but been getting mixed information. 

So some people say your dog can consume the entire thing depending on their breed. Enzo is about 90+ lbs and is a large dog. He has no problem getting through pork feet.

My question is, should I let him consume the whole thing or just let him chew on it as a recreational bone? Should I give him the entire thing or just give him half? (I've attached a picture to show you guys the size) Also, how many of you have problems with it being too rich & causing loose stools? I appreciate all your guys' feedback!


----------



## Reef LeDoux (Feb 21, 2015)

I havent given Reef one yet, but I saw someone in front of me at the pet store buying 2 frozen raw lamb shanks.
Of course I asked her a 100 questions and she happened to be a vet tech. She told me lamb is the best bones for the dogs. There hard but not too hard and wont damage the enamel on their teeth. She also said my 8 month old would probably consume the whole thing in a couple hours. Good Luck 
Ill give him the ones I bought when I have a day off and can watch him while he eats and after.


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Reef LeDoux said:


> I havent given Reef one yet, but I saw someone in front of me at the pet store buying 2 frozen raw lamb shanks.
> Of course I asked her a 100 questions and she happened to be a vet tech. She told me lamb is the best bones for the dogs. There hard but not too hard and wont damage the enamel on their teeth. She also said my 8 month old would probably consume the whole thing in a couple hours. Good Luck
> Ill give him the ones I bought when I have a day off and can watch him while he eats and after.



Well, just monitor your dog while he's chewing. I was sick with the flu on a Sunday and didn't realize this. My guy, 8 months old or so, chunked down a raw lamb shank bone in big pieces.. . I couldn't believe he could eat the whole thing so fast. That night he kept trying to throw up. Then, when I went to work everyday Monday through Friday, he stayed at the vet and they monitored the biggest piece which stayed in his stomach for 5 days and then passed through. They monitored him in case he needed emergency surgery while I was at work. He was x-rayed twice a day--morning and afternoon. It was one expensive bone!


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

Moriah said:


> Reef LeDoux said:
> 
> 
> > I havent given Reef one yet, but I saw someone in front of me at the pet store buying 2 frozen raw lamb shanks.
> ...


Oh my gosh how frightening! You are such a great mommy for making sure he was being monitored at the vet! I am so happy it all ended well.


----------



## vzhux3 (May 13, 2015)

Moriah said:


> Well, just monitor your dog while he's chewing. I was sick with the flu on a Sunday and didn't realize this. My guy, 8 months old or so, chunked down a raw lamb shank bone in big pieces.. . I couldn't believe he could eat the whole thing so fast. That night he kept trying to throw up. Then, when I went to work everyday Monday through Friday, he stayed at the vet and they monitored the biggest piece which stayed in his stomach for 5 days and then passed through. They monitored him in case he needed emergency surgery while I was at work. He was x-rayed twice a day--morning and afternoon. It was one expensive bone!


Wow! I'm so sorry to hear that but I'm so glad he's okay! That really makes me nervous about giving it to him but I guess I will just monitor him when he's eating it. I'm planning to give it to him for an hour or 2 and then trade him with his regular RAW meal after that. I'll let you guys know how it goes & how he does on it! 

Was wondering if anyone experienced loose stools from the lamb shank being too rich? 

Thanks!


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

It could be too rich - loose stools will let you know, but it can also be a "one time thing" and then they get used to it (Think of you eating spicy food just ONCE a year ... kind of the same idea!). Ky's been on raw since she was 9 weeks old. I've fed her everything and anything, and she's never had any issues with anything I've given her - no obstructions, no loose stool, nothing ... all dogs are different. 

I do keep an eye on her when she's eating a pork hock / rabbit / lamb shank, but I don't hover!


----------



## vzhux3 (May 13, 2015)

Thanks for everyone's input! Here's an update for anyone who is interested. 

I just gave Enzo the lamb shank, I had it thawing out in the fridge overnight so it wasn't too thawed out but not frozen solid either. There was actually a ton of meat left on the bone. He finished (consumed) the entire thing in about half an hour & I monitored him the entire time. He worked at it pretty slowly, didn't try to swallow large pieces or anything like that. The crunches were REALLY loud and scary but he seemed to be breaking through it with no problem. The bone did not splinter until the very end, there were a few sharp "shards" about 2-3 inches in length that I took away from him. He wasn't really interested in those pieces anyway & just let me have them without putting up a fight. Besides that, he pretty much at the entire thing. Now I'm going to monitor his poop & see how that turns out! 

He seemed to have really loved it! (Licking the floor clean afterwards.) I have a whole bag of this stuff so if his stomach handles it well, I'm hoping to give him 1 a week. Will keep you guys updated if anyone is interested.


----------

